# Smoked Pheasant Nachos



## chew2475 (May 30, 2017)

As planned in my previous post I went ahead and made some smoked nachos tonight.

Previous Post:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263363/smoked-pheasant-q-view

Cut up some scallions and some smoked pheasant thighs.  Got out the gorgonzola cheese.













1.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Plated some nachos (sorry for shadow)













2.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Placed diced pheasant thigh meat on top













3.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Added sliced scallions on top of that













4.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Added crumbled gorgonzola cheese on top of that













5.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Put the nachos into the preheated camp chef pellet smoker with apple wood at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.













6.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Removed nachos after 10 minutes.  Nachos were crisp and I drizzled a mixture of sour cream and bbq sauce that was warmed in microwave for 20 seconds.













7.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 30, 2017






Came out very tasty and will be making again in a larger quantity.  Might leave pheasant pieces a bit bigger.

Thanks for looking,

Matt


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2017)

Can you tell the pheasant is pheasant?


----------



## chew2475 (May 30, 2017)

I would say that I would increase the size of the pieces to get more of the pheasant flavor from the original smoke.


----------

